# Forum About Russia Society  И снова о национальном вопросе и не только...

## Propp

Я тут более месяца сидел без доступа в Интернет и у меня накопилось некоторое количество размышлений, которыми, как мне показалось, стоит поделиться с людьми, посещающими этот форум, Так как регулярного доступа у меня пока что нет до сих пор, то я выдаю всё скопом. Вообще-то, размышлениям о политике я посвящаю от силы 1% своего времени, так что это, в первую очередь, учебный текст для "продвинутых" иностранцев. Скоро я приеду и напишу что-нибудь более интересное.  
1. Национальный вопрос 
Мне очень повезло, что я родился и вырос в Башкирии. Там бок о бок живут русские, башкиры, татары,марийцы, удмурты и даже есть украинские деревни. Мне кажется, что там взаимоотношения между различными этническими группами практически идеальные. За все время я ни разу не был свидетелем того, что один человек обижал другого только на основании его национальной принадлежности. Конечно, там, как и везде, есть воры, мошенники, убийцы, наркоманы и просто идиоты, но насколько я помню, никто никого не избивал исключительно потому, что избиваемый был не той национальности. Конечно, иногда кто-нибудь бросал вслед другому обидное "Башкир!", но это было редко и на этого человека смотрели даже не как на ненормального, а просто с недоумением. Иногда посмеиваются над какими-то особенностями другого народа, но в основе своей это добродушные шутки. Ещё бывало так, что в некоторые периоды преувеличенного национального сознания и в периоды утверждения так называемого суверенитета проводилась политика назначения на руководящие посты прежде всего лиц башкирской национальности - по всей видимости, нечто в этом роде проводится и до сих пор, поскольку я сам свидетелем разговоров "на кухне" о том, что такого-то хорошего специалиста не делают начальником отделения в больнице потому что прислали "башкира из Уфы", но это дело другое. Прежде всего, нужно отметить, что так называемым "рабочим и крестьянам" делить абсолютно нечего, они живут в совершенно равных условиях и не обращают внимания на национальность друг друга. Если небольшие деревни бывают исключительно башкирскими, русскими или татарскими, то уже большие поселки часто смешанные, не говоря уже о городах, где все давным-давно перемешались друг с другом. Понятно, что настроения отчуждения распространены среди лиц более высокого социального статуса, но они носят очень искусственный и заметно искусственный характер. По сравнению с подобными явлениями в других республиках (например, в некоторых союзных республиках до распада СССР) они настолько нелепы и смехотворны, что не вызывают особо серьезного к себе отношения. Может, во многом это зависит от пресловутого национального характера народа - башкиры настолько мирный и добродушный народ, настолько можно сказать "свой", что с ними часто чувствуешь себя гораздо безопаснее, чем с посторонними русскими и не ожидаешь от них никакого подвоха. Теоретически они считаются мусульманами, но на самом деле они, естественно, никакие не мусульмане, а такие же советские люди как и большинство родившихся и выросших в "совке". С религиозной точки тот факт, что в башкирских деревнях порой больше свиней чем в русских, им чести не делает, но меня, как человека не сугубо религиозного, хотя и с православными предками, этот факт только успокаивает. Если бы все были такими мусульманами как башкиры, то жить в мире было бы гораздо безопаснее (раз в 1000). 
Ситуация в некоторых других регионах России несколько иная. Сначала скажу о Москве. В Москве многие люди считают всех нерусских "чурками", "чучмеками", впрочем, и к приезжим "иногородним" относятся не намного лучше. Фактически так называемые москвичи выделили себя в отдельную нацию, в которой процветают ужасающие представления о представителях других национальностей. Дай им волю  всех иногородних будут ссылать за 101 километр, в трудовые лагеря или просто расстреливать. Чем это отличается от нацизма я в упор не вижу. Конечно, я не говорю, что все москвичи такие, просто среди коренных жителей этого города (большинство предков которых во втором-третьем поколении сами, кстати, приехали из других мест) очень сильны подобные мнения. Я считаю, что мне очень повезло, потому что среди моих знакомых таких нет и я их вижу только на экране телевизора и изредка на улицах. Во избежание недоразумений я, словно объявляя переменные в некоторых языках программирования, буду далее называть их "москвичами" в ироническом смысле и отличать от жителей Москвы. Такие взгляды, может, дремлют внутри них, но дремлют очень чутко и готовы проснуться при первом удобном случае. Отдельный вопрос здесь - "жиды". Честное слово, я, воспитываясь в глухой Башкирии, лет до 14 не знал, что "жиды" это евреи и что их нужно в чём-то винить за то, что жизнь в России идёт наперекосяк! Доходит до смешного. Сижу я у одних хороших знакомых, отец семейства постоянно повторяет, что учебники написали жиды, поэтому его дочка не очень хорошо учится в школе. Причем этого говорит неплохой человек, которого, можно сказать, я в общем-то люблю, просто делает он это на автомате, даже сам не следя за своими словами. (Путина они поначалу тоже хвалили за то, что это русский президент, который покажет этим нерусским сволочам. Теперь Путина ругают, как на протяжении нескольких сотен лет принято у нас лениво поругивать любую власть) Мать говорит, что из-за жидов кому-то что-то не дают делать. Я говорю: "Ну что, отправить, что-ли, всех в концлагерь, чтобы настала хорошая жизнь?" Тут все осекаются и смутившись говорят: "Ну, не до такой-же степени..." В еврейских же семьях ... да, в общем, что тут говорить, все они на самом деле не русские и не еврейские, а просто тупые самодовольные москвичи-обыватели, которые повторяют одни и те же глупые фразы, только названия национальностей в них меняются. Кстати, обратите внимание на тот факт, что к евреям больше неприязни там, где их больше и где они живут дольше. Погромы-то были на Украине и антисемитские настроения больше на Украине, среди обыкновенных русских людей их заметно меньше. Факт, конечно, наводящий на некоторые нелицеприятные выводы. А "лиц кавказской национальности" (что за уродский термин) клеймить готовы все без всяких ограничений. В этом все единодушны. Я ещё раз готов дать честное слово и сказать, что слово "чернота" и "чернож...пые" тоже узнал только в Москве. (Поначалу я думал, что говорят о неграх). В общем-то, многие обыватели во всех городах тупые и самодовольные, но в Москве-то они с претензией на какую-то образованность и продвинутость, поэтому их тупизна и самодовольство ещё более подчеркиваются. 
Есть несколько уровней ксенофобии. На первом уровне всех нерусских стригут под одну гребёнку,это уровень бритоголовых малолеток, а также тётей Мань и дядей Саш из соседнего подъезда, как бы они не относились отрицательно к этим самым бритоголовым малолеткам. Понятно, что ультрарадикально настроенных молодчиков просто используют в своих совершенно других целях некоторые большие дяди-политики, но хотелось бы понять, что творится в самих этих маленьких и тупых мозгах? О чём они думают и на что они надеются с лозунгом "Россия для русских!" в такой многонациональной стране? Они что, хотят, чтобы от России осталась одна центральная часть, ограниченная Нижегородской областью на востоке и Ставропольской на юге? Пожалуйста, сильно стараться для этого не надо, и этого как раз хотят уже некоторые другие политики, проживающие далеко за пределами нашей общей страны. 
На втором уровне наблюдается разделение народов на "своих" и "чужих". Это явление бывает среди более образованных представителей общества. Армяне свои, потому что они христиане, хотя и не совсем православные, и всегда были за нас, кроме того, страдали от турков. Турки враги, потому что мы всегда в истории с ними воевали, а они притесняли сербов и устроили геноцид армян, за который не извинились до сих пор. (А некоторые евреи, между прочим, активно утверждают, что слово "геноцид" можно употреблять только относительно уничтожения евреев в гитлеровской Германии). Восточные украинцы наши, западные враги. Грузины нормальные, только у них руководство вражеское. Ну и так далее. Курды, арабы, которые воюют с американцами и арабы, которые воюют с нами...Я, честно говоря, не знаю как к этому относиться. С одной стороны, все люди, конечно, браться, но с другой стороны много подтверждений того, что некоторым народам явно не по пути друг с другом. Отсюда, естественно, не значит, что "ненаших" нужно мочить на улицах. Да никто из представителей этого уровня и не будет этого делать, я просто вскользь упоминаю об этом. 
На Кавказе своя ситуация. Там столько разных народностей, что вполне понятно, почему люди непосвященные их путают, хотя это и не оправдывает употребление термина "лица кавказской национальности". В феврале этого года я около месяца провёл во Владикавказе у знакомых. Однажды знакомый узнал, что к нему едет один из его коллег. Этот коллега должен был приехать на машине с чеченскими номерами да ещё со стороны Ингушетии. Знакомый очень волновался и говорил: "Да эту же машину просто могут расстрелять, без всяких разговоров!" К счастью, тот человек тоже об этом знал, вышел из машины, прошел пешком административную границу и доехал до Владикавказа на автобусе. В южном пригороде Владикавказа мне показывали дом, с которого ингуши в начале 1990-х стреляли из пулемёта по осетинам и русским. Осетины, безусловно, "наши" люди, в том смысле, в каком говорилось абзацем выше. Многие из них даже православные, что явно плюс для тех, кто страдает ксенофобией. Про других говорят так: "Ну, они же язычники. Мы, осетины, язычники, и должны гордиться этим". Или: "В том селе осетины мусульмане. Но по игнушам стреляют хорошо." "А в этой торговой лавке зелёного цвета с арабскими надписями, наверное, засели вакхабиты". В этом отношении ситуация в Осетии чем-то напоминает ситуацию в России в миниатюре.Там, к тому же, много всяких баптистов и им подобных, вносящих дополнительный разброд и шатание. Но есть одно но. Несмотря на "нашесть" осетин, меня не покидало чувство настороженности и потаённой враждебности - враждебности не ко мне, конечно, а одних народов к другим и представителей одной религии к представителям другой. Никто там вслух о враждебности не говорил (по крайней мере, в феврале). Никто не хотел обострения отношений. Но просто это всегда висит в воздухе, потому что это Северный Кавказ. Кроме того там такие традиции, от которых мы давно отвыкли. Если даже самый продвинутый осетин не пришёл на похороны двоюродной бабушки соседа из второго подъезда, то это самое страшное оскорбление. Такие мероприятия затягиваются на несколько дней и поэтому никто, даже сами осетины, предпочитают не брать на работу осетин, если есть возможность нанять работников другой национальности. А в Чечне вообще... Мой отец ещё в 1985 году ездил в Грозный забирать какого-то преступника и судя по его рассказам там вообще жили какие-то инопланетяне. Но это не повод, конечно, враждебно относиться к другим народам. Чем больше разных обычаев и народностей, тем интереснее и тем, кстати, полнее создаётся представление о человеке (Homo Sapiens) вообще.  
И именно с враждебным отношением людей к людям другой национальности нужно как-то бороться в первую очередь. Надо как-то сделать так, чтобы обзывать человека другой национальности было бы также неприлично,как плевать в присутственном месте на пол или сморкаться в скатерть за обедом. Большинство среднестатистического населения имеет настолько дикие и первобытные представления о религии и культуре (как и об истории, о химии, физике, биологии, медицине и всему, что можно себе представить), что просто диву даешься. Может, в школах ввести какие-то программы по особенностям национальных культур? Вместо лужковского "Москвоведения", а? Каких-нибудь основ религии явно не хватает, они факультативные и вовсе не о том.    
2. О мерах борьбы с террористами и о регистрации 
На митинге "Россия против террора" некоторые представители власти опять не нашли никаких других слов, кроме как требовать ужесточения пресловутой "прописки" и введения чуть ли не визового посещения Москвы "иногородними" и "мигрантами". Слово "прописка" за последние годы стало каким-то сигналом к условному рефлексу со стороны московских руководителей, которые по любому удобному поводу начинают выдавать лозунги по этой теме. Практически в любой передаче, где появляются известные руководители этого города, звучат почти одни и те же слова.
Как что-то случается неприятное, так сразу же следует "проверка паспортного режима". Взрыв в метро - по телевизору говорят о "проверке паспортного режима". В Чечню через границу прорвались банды террористов - по всей Чечне "проверка паспортного режима". И так регулярно лет десять. Какое мощное и страшное оружие наших правоохранительных органов! И причем тайное оружие - службы других стран до этого еще даже не додумались. У них даже паспортов зачастую нет - вот до чего тёмные. Перед этим меркнут любые операции специальных служб по выявлению террористов, проникновения на их базы, пресечения финансвовых потоков и тому подобное. А террористы вообще, наверное, от "проверки паспортного режима" просто в страхе разбегаются, теряя автоматы и взрывчатку. Только что-то не было пока особых видимых последствий, кроме увеличения возможностей злоупотреблений со стороны самих "проверяльщиков". Теракты от этого не перестают происходить. Кому надо давно уже прописались (причем совершенно легально, не через липовые фирмы), завладели ресторанами, гостиницами, казино и т.п., где можно вполне легально же отмывать деньги. 
Недавно был день памяти печально известных событий. На улице Гурьянова (месте взрыва жилого дома в 1999 году) главный москвовед (кстати, и сам родившийся вовсе не в Москве) брызжа слюной повторял абсолютно те же фразы, слово в слово, словно градоначальник с болванчиком в голове из сказки Салтыкова-Щедрина. А многие люди, между прочим, до сих пор судятся за то, чтобы им выплатили хотя бы минимальную компенсацию за утраченные вещи, тогда как официальные органы цинично говорят им: "А докажите, что ваши квартиры были не пусты". Родственники погибших не могут добиться установки памятной стелы с именами погибших, некоторые приютили внуков, не получив опять-таки никакой компенсации и так далее. На место другого взрыва, на Каширском шоссе, высокопоставленная делегация, насколько мне известно, не явилась, сочтя, вероятно, что одного мероприятия по выкрикиванию нужных ей лозунгов было достаточно. Про Волгодонск я уже не говорю, там же не москвичи погибли. 
P.S. Любопытно, что когда Путин созвал всех, чтобы зачитать свою речь, то по телевизору при словах "поддерживать единство и неделимость страны" показывали крайне серьёзное и печальное лицо Лужкова. Кое-какой втык он, наверное, уже получил. В чём-то, конечно, хорошо, что разные начальники разных уровней выясняют между собой отношения. Пока баре спорят, холопы могут спать спокойно, а вот когда установится полная "вертикаль власти", тогда-то власти возьмутся за простых граждан. В этом отношении мне нравится, что Башкортостан как-бы немножко "суверенная республика", хотя это полнейшая фикция. С другой стороны не хотелось бы пересекая границу каждой области и каждой республики менять паспорт или запрашивать визу. 
Я не говорю, что Лужков враг, "фашист" или сторонник либо тоталитаризма либо феодальной раздробленности. Просто по тону этих лозунгов понятно, что они делаются не только с целью выразить своё беспокойство за судьбу жителей вверенного ему города. Это я чувствую как филолог и как человек, проходивший обучение на военной кафедре по специальности "Спецпропаганда". Тут цель - поспекулировать на инстинктах некоторых "москвичей" как базы, на которую опираются эти руководители, а также получить полномочия по установлению тех законов и правил, в которых они кровно заинтересованы. Банальнейший, кстати, ход, выполняемый от силы на "четверку с минусом". Но процентов 70 "москвичей" с радостью готовы съесть эту приманку. А властям того и надо. Даже сейчас получить временную регистрацию - ещё тот геморрой. Взять справку из одного места, заплатить в сбербанке, отправиться в паспортный стол, в милицию, и везде заходить в несколько кабинетов и стоять в очередях. А потом тебе говорят, что по метражу не подходит. Или просто откажут по непонятной причине. И нигде ничего внятно не написано, что точно нужно делать. А потом через полгода нужно ещё раз регистрироваться. Или через месяц объявят все регистрации недействительными и скажут, что нужно переригистрироваться по новым правилам. Конечно, гораздо проще дождаться, пока тебя заберут первые встречные менты, дать им 110 рублей, если ты не "кавказец" и не гражданин другого государства СНГ, а потом ходить с этой справкой 3 дня. Это мне объяснили забиравшие меня от скуки в 5 часов утра милиционеры из другого отдела, не те, которые прописывают (кстати, довольно учтивые и милые в меру своих способностей люди; я люблю милиционеров как вид, но это отдельня тема для другого, очень обширного рассуждения. У меня самого отец был милиционером). Гораздо проще также ошарашивать только что приехавших украинцев и молдаван на Киевском вокзале требованием регистрации и увозом их в ближайшее отделение. Но если бы регистрация (если уж она так нужна) происходила в одном месте, быстро, просто и понятно, то количество неучтенных "мигрантов", "иногородних" и тому подобных граждан второго сорта было бы в десятки, если не в сотни раз меньше. Далеко не все "нелегалы" воры, террористы и насильники. И не все они кавказцы и продают на рынках овощи, фрукты и прочие наркотики. Если вводить жёсткие меры в целях устрашения "кавказцев", то это во-первых расовая дискриминация, а во-вторых абсолютное непонимание как работает закон. (Это подобно тому как недавно некоторые раненные в голову политики хотели вернуть уголовное наказание за "неестественную половую связь" для гомосексуалистов - якобы для устрашения тех, кто развращает несовершеннолетних; но ведь под этот закон попали бы и все остальные, или же наши законодатели не понимают, что закон пишется не для устрашения, а для исполнения всеми без исключения?) Большинство порядочных мигрантов же сами в заинтересованы в том, чтобы их "сосчитали", думаете им приятно жить нелегально и подвергаться риску быть остановленным в любой момент по дороге в магазин? Но нет, нужно, оказывается, "ещё более ужесточить меры по регистрации граждан и вернуть институт прописки". С одной стороны, кто-то из начальников, может, заинтересован в этом (ведь так легко отбирать деньги у людей, не имеющих почти никаких прав), с другой у нас просто так принято. Вошедшее в кровь правило, которому начинают следовать все люди, становящиеся на Руси начальниками - "запрещать и не пущать". Некоторые даже не хотят так руководить, да с национальными традициями не поспоришь. Некоторые так делают из тупости и недальновидности, другие пользуются этим в корыстных целях. Это одни из нескольких граблей, на которые наступают обитатели России вот уже на протяжении минимум как лет трехсот. 
Да, конечно, можно установить колючую проволоку по всему периметру Москвы и никого не пускать и не выпускать без предъявления как минимум 10 разных документов, удостоверяющих личность. Хм, а у кого тогда проверяющие будут взятки брать? Хотя нет, до такого они не допустят, не враги же себе. Просто повысят плату за неофициальные услуги раз в 10 и все довольны.
Кроме того, не следует забывать, что такие меры только способствуют ожесточенности, национальной и географической разобщенности. Вот власти удивляются - откуда берутся подонки, убивающие таджикских девочек ногами или азербайджанцев и негров металлическими прутами. Да просто они телевизор смотрят, по которому эти власти выступают, и разговоры родителей на тему "чернож...пых" на кухне слушают. 
А можно сделать ещё лучше. Превратите нас в роботов! Можно постепенно - усиливая контроль, вживляя индивидуальные чипы, осуществляя программы слежения и т. д. В Европе это кое-где уже начинает практиковаться, а ведь на примере марксизма хорошо известно, с какой готовностью российские власти по-своему перенимают европейские веяния, заставь только дурака Богу молиться, ни у кого уже живого места на лбу не осталось.  А можно сразу на наше место поставить бироботов или зомби, кому как нравится. Этого хотят и те и другие, как справа, так и слева, снизу или сверху. Вот будет замечательное общество! Включил рубильник - все встали, нажал на кнопочку - все пошли налево, нажал другую кнопочку - все пошли направо. Тогда и терактов не будет и разногласий по национальным или конфессиональным поводам не будет. Иногда можно будет менять программу у некоторых биороботов, чтобы они слегка нарушали программу и давали повод обирать их охранникам - тем же тоже жить надо. Только тогда и человечества не будет. В космос полетят роботы и расселяться там будут тоже роботы, а мы как вид исчезнем. 
Примечание. Несколько дней назад, когда я написал бОльшую часть этих рассуждений, я хотел написать о том, что у меня есть опасения, что когда гнев от бесчеловечного акта бандитов поутихнет, те же самые осетины, приезжающие в Москву, быстро узнают, что они "лица кавказской национальности" и что их нужно выселять куда подальше, а то тут быстро их или менты на деньги разведут или им скинхеды начистят физиономию.
К очень большому сожалению, эти опасения оправдались. И москвичи-скинхеды, надругавшиеся над памятником осетинам, уже заявили по телевизору, что их не волнует смерть "нечеловеческих крысёнышей", и лётчик-герой, к своему несчастью родившийся на Кавказе, уже от ментов получил, правда по облегчённой программе. 
3. По поводу внешних врагов и двойных стандартов  
Единственный, кто более или менее разумно выразился по этому поводу - бывший посол России в США, к сожалению, не помню его имени, но лицо известное. Когда диктор задавал ему явно провокационные вопросы о том, почему же западные державы придерживаются двойных стандартов и не заметны ли в серии терактов кое-какие следы влияния этих держав, он честно признался, что да, двойные стандарты существовали всегда и мы тут вовсе не исключение, великие державы всегда, как он выразился, толкали друг друга локтями. Вообще-то, у нас самих, фигурально выражаясь, рыльце в большом пушку. Мне кажется, это нормальная человеческая деятельность, конкуренция заложена в природе вещей и отрицать её глупо. Да, США и европейцы хотят нас принизить, ни для кого это не секрет, они до сих пор хотят представлять нас опасной и дикой страной, по улицам столицы которой ходят медведи. И на что же здесь жаловаться? Мы же и сами с радостью хватаемся за любой повод, чтобы принизить эти страны и возвысить свою. А если у нас не получается, скулим и идём жаловаться. Кому жаловаться-то? Тому же, кто сам нас и критикует? Тогда почему мы так дорожим мнением этих подлых, по нашему мнению, людей? Мы что, тоже вроде защитников прав коров-лесбиянок верим в светлые идеалы всемирного братства? Не налицо ли некоторая слабость и политика страуса? Лучше бы мы своими действиями показывали, что мы достойны звания человека. Да, нас заставляют бороться с полностью вооруженными врагами, стоя на одном колене и с завязанной рукой, как писал Данилевский более века тому назад в книге "Россия и Европа", но ведь в том, что мы довели дело до такой несправедливой ситуации, виноваты, во многом, и мы сами. Давайте не скулить, а что-то делать. Только, упаси Боже, не убивать инородцев и не поощрять политику террора, как государственного, так и бандитского. Нужно быть готовым не на 100%, а на 200% процентов, чтобы никто не имел повода нас упрекнуть. Заставляют латышский язык учить - выучи. Многие же русские выучили и успешно занимаются бизнесом и даже занимают руководящие посты во "вражеской стране".(С другой стороны, преследовать пенсионеров и устанавливать памятники нацистам тоже как-то странно, совесть же нужно иметь).
Можно всячески пропагандировать свой образ жизни, мыслей и свою культуру, доказывая окружающим, что ты не верблюд, вернее, не "медведь". Этим, как мне кажется, как раз стараются заниматься члены этого форума. Можно не проходить равнодушно мимо вопиющих фактов. Вот в начале лета один москвич в общественном транспорте начал громко и неприлично ругаться в присутствии явно запуганной женщины "кавказской национальности" и ее малолетних дочерей. Я что-то сказал ему спокойно в ответ и в результате он даже потом объяснил ей как проехать в нужное ей место. Да, я прекрасно понимаю, что она могла быть террористкой и что не нужно терять бдительности, но ведь не все такие женщины террористки (Тем более, что она очень сильно походила на армянку). Я даже возьму смелость на себя утверждать, что те же самые "лица кавказской национальности" иногда ведут себя нагло и вызывающе, и я вовсе не люблю их всех и не готов им целовать известно что. Но нужно же человеком оставаться (с любой стороны). Если бы вместо меня был другой, враждебно настроенный дядечка, дело могло бы и мордобоем окончиться. Вообще, большинство обычных граждан любой национальности - те самые, что просто по привычке или для поддержания разговора болтают на кухне или на лавочке всякую дикость - не имеют твёрдых убеждений, их легко убедить встать на свою сторону, если проявить достаточно уверенности. Людям не нравится противоречить тем, кто с ними беседует, как показали некоторые психологические эксперименты, и легко соглашаются с тем, что белое это чёрное, особенно если окружающие очень убежденно говорят что это чёрное. Постараемся же сделать так, чтобы их не убедили "они", какой бы национальности "они" ни были. 
4. Другие размышления 
О "терпимости" (tolerance) 
По мнению некоторых слишком наивных либералов, всё можно было бы решить очень просто, прояви люди "добрую волю".Если кому-то нравится ходить с одеялом на башке и молиться с утра до ночи - пусть ходит с одеялом на башке и молится с утра до ночи. Только зачем других заставлять это делать, если они не хотят? Найди себе единомышленников и живи с ними. С другой стороны если ты ратуешь за мир, дружбу, жевачку, переговоры с мирными чеченскими террористами и осуждаешь нарушение прав коров-лесбиянок, зачем вопить об этом на каждом углу и, словно размахивая красной тряпкой перед мордой быка, раздражать тех, кто не воспитан так, чтобы воспринимать спокойно эти лозунги? Жалко, только, что этого, скорее всего, никогда не будет. Люди и дальше будут драться друг с другом за идеи. Тут надо как-то по другому относиться к самой жизни. И это приводит нас к следующей теме. 
О страхе 
Смерть не самое страшное, что может случиться с человеком. Боясь смерти, можно дойти до полного отрицания в себе всего человеческого, того, что китайские конфуцианцы обозначали термином "жэнь" или того, что связано с христианским термином "душа". У большинства современных обитателей Земли нет особых представлений о Боге, о ценностях, выходящих за пределы смерти и тому подобном. Они просто живут и наслаждаются жизнью. Ради сохранения благополучия многие готовы пожертвовать всем, даже любой степенью свободы. Легче ведь жить, когда за каждым твоим шагом следят и когда тебя круглосуточно охраняют. Только это сомнительная защита, достающаяся сомнительной ценой. Я думаю, многим известно, кто предоставил человеку свободу воли, а кто хочет его лишить этой свободы. Да и без него всегда есть кому поспекулировать на страхе. 
Может, в создавшейся ситуации мои слова могут показаться кому-то очень странными, но я честно говорю, что никому не собирался ничего советовать и никого не собирался убеждать. Я лично не могу ничего советовать в этой ситуации - не настолько я всезнающий и авторитетный человек. Я просто записал, что мне пришло в голову. Иногда мысли как бы отделяются от человека и ведут своё собственное существование. Я тоже имею какие-то личные интересы и страхи, часто очень эгоистичные. Я сомневаюсь - а вдруг я всего лишь боюсь пожертвовать своими удобствами и "свобода воли" просто красное словцо? Потерять близкого человека, да ещё ребенка - это очень ужасно. Это кошмар. Ужасно даже потерять взрослого человека, насколько я сам знаю. И ради сохранения остальных, ради того, чтобы это больше не повторилось человек готов на всё. Только остальным, особенно представителям власти, нужно понимать, что любое слово и любое действие приводит к каким-то последствиям. И что в конце концов всё приводит к вечным вопросам о цели и смысле существования.

----------


## Scorpio

Спасибо, Propp! Я прочитал все это с большим интересом. Если Вы не против, добавлю пару своих комментариев к прочитанному.   

> 1. Национальный вопрос 
> ... 
> Если небольшие деревни бывают исключительно башкирскими, русскими или татарскими, то уже большие поселки часто смешанные, не говоря уже о городах, где все давным-давно перемешались друг с другом. Понятно, что настроения отчуждения распространены среди лиц более высокого социального статуса, но они носят очень искусственный и заметно искусственный характер. По сравнению с подобными явлениями в других республиках (например, в некоторых союзных республиках до распада СССР) они настолько нелепы и смехотворны, что не вызывают особо серьезного к себе отношения. Может, во многом это зависит от пресловутого национального характера народа - башкиры настолько мирный и добродушный народ, настолько можно сказать "свой", что с ними часто чувствуешь себя гораздо безопаснее, чем с посторонними русскими и не ожидаешь от них никакого подвоха. Теоретически они считаются мусульманами, но на самом деле они, естественно, никакие не мусульмане, а такие же советские люди как и большинство родившихся и выросших в "совке". С религиозной точки тот факт, что в башкирских деревнях порой больше свиней чем в русских, им чести не делает, но меня, как человека не сугубо религиозного, хотя и с православными предками, этот факт только успокаивает. Если бы все были такими мусульманами как башкиры, то жить в мире было бы гораздо безопаснее (раз в 1000).

 IMHO, примерно такая же ситуация в большинстве национальных республик России.   

> Ситуация в некоторых других регионах России несколько иная. Сначала скажу о Москве. В Москве многие люди считают всех нерусских "чурками", "чучмеками", впрочем, и к приезжим "иногородним" относятся не намного лучше. Фактически так называемые москвичи выделили себя в отдельную нацию, в которой процветают ужасающие представления о представителях других национальностей...

 Вот тут я (москвич -- причем, кажется, даже коренной) решительно не соглашусь! Я никогда не считал всех нерусских "чучмеками", никогда не придерживался "ужасающих представлений о представителях других национальностей" и пр. Насчет того, что москвичи чуть ли не отдельная нация... какое-то зерно истины в этом есть, только почему это обязательно плохо?   

> Отдельный вопрос здесь - "жиды". Честное слово, я, воспитываясь в глухой Башкирии, лет до 14 не знал, что "жиды" это евреи и что их нужно в чём-то винить за то, что жизнь в России идёт наперекосяк!

 Честное слово, я, воспитываясь в глухой Москве, тоже класса до восьмого не думал, что евреи как нация хоть чем-то отличаются от других народов (в лучшую или худшую сторону). Правда, я воспитывался в интеллигентной семье... да и со школой, наверное, повезло...   

> Погромы-то были на Украине и антисемитские настроения больше на Украине, среди обыкновенных русских людей их заметно меньше.

 Факт, о котором прозападные либералы как-то не любят вспоминать...   

> Понятно, что ультрарадикально настроенных молодчиков просто используют в своих совершенно других целях некоторые большие дяди-политики, но хотелось бы понять, что творится в самих этих маленьких и тупых мозгах? О чём они думают и на что они надеются с лозунгом "Россия для русских!" в такой многонациональной стране? Они что, хотят, чтобы от России осталась одна центральная часть, ограниченная Нижегородской областью на востоке и Ставропольской на юге? Пожалуйста, сильно стараться для этого не надо, и этого как раз хотят уже некоторые другие политики, проживающие далеко за пределами нашей общей страны.

 Лозунги такого рода -- это уровень РНЕ и прочих отморозков.
Не могу сказать, что в Москве они пользуются большей популярностью, чем где-либо еще.   

> На втором уровне наблюдается разделение народов на "своих" и "чужих". Это явление бывает среди более образованных представителей общества. Армяне свои, потому что они христиане, хотя и не совсем православные, и всегда были за нас, кроме того, страдали от турков. Турки враги, потому что мы всегда в истории с ними воевали, а они притесняли сербов и устроили геноцид армян, за который не извинились до сих пор. (А некоторые евреи, между прочим, активно утверждают, что слово "геноцид" можно употреблять только относительно уничтожения евреев в гитлеровской Германии). Восточные украинцы наши, западные враги. Грузины нормальные, только у них руководство вражеское. Ну и так далее. Курды, арабы, которые воюют с американцами и арабы, которые воюют с нами...Я, честно говоря, не знаю как к этому относиться. С одной стороны, все люди, конечно, браться, но с другой стороны много подтверждений того, что некоторым народам явно не по пути друг с другом. Отсюда, естественно, не значит, что "ненаших" нужно мочить на улицах. Да никто из представителей этого уровня и не будет этого делать, я просто вскользь упоминаю об этом.

 Ну а что тут поделаешь, если, действительно, не все народы совершенно одинаковы? И не все народы любят русских (как и друг друга), и некоторые откровенно ненавидят русских (и друг друга)... Это реальность, с которой надо считаться.   

> На Кавказе своя ситуация. Там столько разных народностей, что вполне понятно, почему люди непосвященные их путают, хотя это и не оправдывает употребление термина "лица кавказской национальности". В феврале этого года я около месяца провёл во Владикавказе у знакомых. Однажды знакомый узнал, что к нему едет один из его коллег. Этот коллега должен был приехать на машине с чеченскими номерами да ещё со стороны Ингушетии. Знакомый очень волновался и говорил: "Да эту же машину просто могут расстрелять, без всяких разговоров!" К счастью, тот человек тоже об этом знал, вышел из машины, прошел пешком административную границу и доехал до Владикавказа на автобусе.

 Мм-да, и это было ДО Беслана!
Я стараюсь даже не думать о том, что будет *после*...   

> Никто там вслух о враждебности не говорил (по крайней мере, в феврале). Никто не хотел обострения отношений. Но просто это всегда висит в воздухе, потому что это Северный Кавказ.

 Да, это так. Северный Кавказ, увы, совершенно особый регион России...   

> И именно с враждебным отношением людей к людям другой национальности нужно как-то бороться в первую очередь. Надо как-то сделать так, чтобы обзывать человека другой национальности было бы также неприлично,как плевать в присутственном месте на пол или сморкаться в скатерть за обедом.

 Ну, лет через пятьсот так, наверное, так оно и будет.  ::    

> 2. О мерах борьбы с террористами и о регистрации 
> На митинге "Россия против террора" некоторые представители власти опять не нашли никаких других слов, кроме как требовать ужесточения пресловутой "прописки" и введения чуть ли не визового посещения Москвы "иногородними" и "мигрантами". Слово "прописка" за последние годы стало каким-то сигналом к условному рефлексу со стороны московских руководителей, которые по любому удобному поводу начинают выдавать лозунги по этой теме. Практически в любой передаче, где появляются известные руководители этого города, звучат почти одни и те же слова.
> Как что-то случается неприятное, так сразу же следует "проверка паспортного режима". Взрыв в метро - по телевизору говорят о "проверке паспортного режима". В Чечню через границу прорвались банды террористов - по всей Чечне "проверка паспортного режима". И так регулярно лет десять. Какое мощное и страшное оружие наших правоохранительных органов! И причем тайное оружие - службы других стран до этого еще даже не додумались. У них даже паспортов зачастую нет - вот до чего тёмные. Перед этим меркнут любые операции специальных служб по выявлению террористов, проникновения на их базы, пресечения финансвовых потоков и тому подобное. А террористы вообще, наверное, от "проверки паспортного режима" просто в страхе разбегаются, теряя автоматы и взрывчатку. Только что-то не было пока особых видимых последствий, кроме увеличения возможностей злоупотреблений со стороны самих "проверяльщиков". Теракты от этого не перестают происходить. Кому надо давно уже прописались (причем совершенно легально, не через липовые фирмы), завладели ресторанами, гостиницами, казино и т.п., где можно вполне легально же отмывать деньги.

 Согласен, что меры вроде проверки докумиентов абсолютно недостаточны сами по себе. И, если уж вводить визовый режим, делать это надо на границах Чечни-Ингушетии-Дагестана, а не на МКАДе. Так больше пользы будет.   

> Недавно был день памяти печально известных событий. На улице Гурьянова (месте взрыва жилого дома в 1999 году) главный москвовед (кстати, и сам родившийся вовсе не в Москве) брызжа слюной повторял абсолютно те же фразы, слово в слово, словно градоначальник с болванчиком в голове из сказки Салтыкова-Щедрина. А многие люди, между прочим, до сих пор судятся за то, чтобы им выплатили хотя бы минимальную компенсацию за утраченные вещи, тогда как официальные органы цинично говорят им: "А докажите, что ваши квартиры были не пусты".

 А почему, собственно, люди требуют компенсации именно от московских властей? Они, конечно, тоже отчасти виноваты... но в Штатах, например, жертвы 9/11 требуют компенсаций от террористов и их саудовских спонсоров.   

> Я не говорю, что Лужков враг, "фашист" или сторонник либо тоталитаризма либо феодальной раздробленности. Просто по тону этих лозунгов понятно, что они делаются не только с целью выразить своё беспокойство за судьбу жителей вверенного ему города.

 Все политиканы, увы, одинаковы. Они всегда вынуждены думать но только о деле, но еще и про пропаганду, имидж и PR.   

> А можно сделать ещё лучше. Превратите нас в роботов! Можно постепенно - усиливая контроль, вживляя индивидуальные чипы, осуществляя программы слежения и т. д. В Европе это кое-где уже начинает практиковаться, а ведь на примере марксизма хорошо известно, с какой готовностью российские власти по-своему перенимают европейские веяния, заставь только дурака Богу молиться, ни у кого уже живого места на лбу не осталось.

 В некоторых странах Европы, я слышал, даже домашним животным вставляют специальные микрочипы под кожу. До людей, собственно, остался только шаг.
Вопрос, как всегда, в том, какую цену общество готово платить за собственную безопасность.   

> 3. По поводу внешних врагов и двойных стандартов  
> Единственный, кто более или менее разумно выразился по этому поводу - бывший посол России в США, к сожалению, не помню его имени, но лицо известное. Когда диктор задавал ему явно провокационные вопросы о том, почему же западные державы придерживаются двойных стандартов и не заметны ли в серии терактов кое-какие следы влияния этих держав, он честно признался, что да, двойные стандарты существовали всегда и мы тут вовсе не исключение, великие державы всегда, как он выразился, толкали друг друга локтями. Вообще-то, у нас самих, фигурально выражаясь, рыльце в большом пушку. Мне кажется, это нормальная человеческая деятельность, конкуренция заложена в природе вещей и отрицать её глупо. Да, США и европейцы хотят нас принизить, ни для кого это не секрет, они до сих пор хотят представлять нас опасной и дикой страной, по улицам столицы которой ходят медведи. И на что же здесь жаловаться? Мы же и сами с радостью хватаемся за любой повод, чтобы принизить эти страны и возвысить свою. А если у нас не получается, скулим и идём жаловаться.

 Вот здесь не соглашусь. У нас все СМИ представляют Запад вполне объективно, и может быть даже идеализированно. У них почти всегда пишут о России тенденциозно, часто откровенно хамски.   

> 4. Другие размышления 
> О "терпимости" (tolerance) 
> По мнению некоторых слишком наивных либералов, всё можно было бы решить очень просто, прояви люди "добрую волю". Если кому-то нравится ходить с одеялом на башке и молиться с утра до ночи - пусть ходит с одеялом на башке и молится с утра до ночи. Только зачем других заставлять это делать, если они не хотят? Найди себе единомышленников и живи с ними. С другой стороны если ты ратуешь за мир, дружбу, жевачку, переговоры с мирными чеченскими террористами и осуждаешь нарушение прав коров-лесбиянок, зачем вопить об этом на каждом углу и, словно размахивая красной тряпкой перед мордой быка, раздражать тех, кто не воспитан так, чтобы воспринимать спокойно эти лозунги? Жалко, только, что этого, скорее всего, никогда не будет. Люди и дальше будут драться друг с другом за идеи. Тут надо как-то по другому относиться к самой жизни. И это приводит нас к следующей теме.

 В общем, надо быть терпимыми с теми, кто терпим, и нетерпимыми с теми, кто нетерпим? Мысль не новая, но вполне с ней согласен.   

> О страхе 
> Смерть не самое страшное, что может случиться с человеком. Боясь смерти, можно дойти до полного отрицания в себе всего человеческого, того, что китайские конфуцианцы обозначали термином "жэнь" или того, что связано с христианским термином "душа". У большинства современных обитателей Земли нет особых представлений о Боге, о ценностях, выходящих за пределы смерти и тому подобном. Они просто живут и наслаждаются жизнью. Ради сохранения благополучия многие готовы пожертвовать всем, даже любой степенью свободы. Легче ведь жить, когда за каждым твоим шагом следят и когда тебя круглосуточно охраняют. Только это сомнительная защита, достающаяся сомнительной ценой.

 Странное рассуждение. Почему сомнительная защита, и в чем "сомнительность" цены?
Любое общество, в том числе -- это механизм охраны индивидума от себе подобных. Достигается это, увы, путем ущемления каких-то прав индивидума (а иначе не получится). Наше общество можно упрекнуть, скорее, в том, что оно с этой задачей справляется из рук вон плохо.  ::

----------


## Indra

<с чувством> Спасибо, *Propp*. 
Прочитала с большим интересом. Я как-то раз пыталась объяснить иностранному товарищу, что в моем родном татарском городке нет деления на диаспоры, люди разных национальностей живут бок о бок и национальной розни тоже нет. Встречено это было фразой: "Это слишком хорошо, чтобы быть правдой". Так и не поверил, видно.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Каких-нибудь основ религии явно не хватает, они факультативные и вовсе не о том.

 Россия - *светское* государство. Религиозное образование в государственной школе может быть *только факультативным*.

----------


## JJ

Indra, я тоже никому не могу объяснить что на Урале всё обстоит именно так, как написал Propp. Не верят...

----------


## BETEP

Слишком много букв, но я осилил.  ::    

> А властям того и надо. Даже сейчас получить временную регистрацию - ещё тот геморрой. Взять справку из одного места, заплатить в сбербанке, отправиться в паспортный стол, в милицию, и везде заходить в несколько кабинетов и стоять в очередях. А потом тебе говорят, что по метражу не подходит. Или просто откажут по непонятной причине. И нигде ничего внятно не написано, что точно нужно делать. А потом через полгода нужно ещё раз регистрироваться. Или через месяц объявят все регистрации недействительными и скажут, что нужно переригистрироваться по новым правилам.

 Обычно разговоры с россиянами о порядках в России переходят на вопрос о регистрации автомобилей. Как-то у нас были гости из России и они были в шоке от того, что я уехал покупать машину, а через полтора часа вернулся со всем комплектом документов. Почему в Москве или Питере это может занять несколько дней я не понимаю.   

> Вошедшее в кровь правило, которому начинают следовать все люди, становящиеся на Руси начальниками - "запрещать и не пущать". Некоторые даже не хотят так руководить, да с национальными традициями не поспоришь.

 Я как-то назвал подобное "синдромом швейцара", но VM долго доказывал, что подобного явления не существует. На мой взгляд во многом виноваты те, кто "даёт на чай" и не видят ничего страшного и разрушительного в этом явлении.   

> Да, США и европейцы хотят нас принизить, ни для кого это не секрет, они до сих пор хотят представлять нас опасной и дикой страной, по улицам столицы которой ходят медведи.

 Я не знаю насчёт медведей, но многое для посторонних людей действительно непонятно и видно, что это непонятно самим русским. Я скажу только за себя.
Мне не понятно почему междунардный аэропорт Шереметьево-2 находится в таком безобразном состоянии. Самолёты летают и приносят прибыль, но я не вижу каких либо улучшений.
Мне не понятно почему в России делают такие отвратительные автомашины и всё остальное без разбора называют "иномарками" (при том, что все свои некогда были "слизаны").
Мне не понятна любовь в безответственности, когда чем больше невнятных инструкций тем лучше потому что всегда можно оправдать всё что угодно. А то, что жить и создавать что-либо при этом абсолютно невозможно этих людей не волнует потому что обратной связи нет.   

> Мы же и сами с радостью хватаемся за любой повод, чтобы принизить эти страны и возвысить свою.

 Во-первых, меня очень удивляет количество обратных высказываний, хотя "наблюдая весь этот горький катаклизм" причину понимаешь. Во-вторых, что мешает хвалить свои достижения, когда они есть?   

> Заставляют латышский язык учить - выучи. Многие же русские выучили и успешно занимаются бизнесом и даже занимают руководящие посты во "вражеской стране".

 Я не стану критиковать отвратительную работу ОРТ или как его там снова назвали. Да, вам действительно говорят откровенный бред, но Россия далеко, а тема плохо известна даже многим латышам благодаря например таким СМИ как "Lauku Aviize" и т.п. 
Я уже не первый раз слышу что-то вроде "заставляют - делай" именно от русских. В Латвии не собираются сидеть и ждать пока придёт "царь или герой" и даст избавленье. В Латвии существуют демократические рычаги, которыми можно влиять на ситуацию в своей стране. Ситуация не простая, но я надеюсь она разрешится на благо всех жителей. Для справки в Латвии проживает около 28% русских, а людей для которых русский язык родной может набраться до 40%. Когда я приезжаю в Даугавпилс, то один мой коллега безмерно рад, потому что он может поговорить со мной на латышском. Этот город на 90% русскоговорящий и второй по величине в Латвии, а первым является столица Рига в которой половина населения также русскоговорящая. Сейчас политики закладывают бобму замедленного действия именно под латышскую общину потому, что найти работу например продавцом латышу незнающему русского языка в Риге невозможно. Покупатель приходит в магазин, хочет потратить деньги и никто его не заставит говорить на другом языке если он сам этого не пожелает. Я не знаю, что натворили бы наши политики если бы в стране были запасы нефти, но к огромному счастью бюджет государства состоит из налогов от множества бизнесов со своими разносторонними интересами, а деньги не имеют языка. Когда-то закон о государственном языке распространялся даже на частный сектор, но сейчас это не так. Многим просто не с кем говорить на латышском или русском языке. Я встречал много "русских" и "латышских" фирм. Они занимаются своим делом и их не волнует знание другого языка до тех пор пока не нужно общаться с клиентами, а клиенты бывают разные. Поэтому тем кто общается с клиентами нужно знать как можно больше языков. В результате мы приходим к тому, что, и латышский, и русский языки востребованы, хотя только латышский является государственным.
Такая ситуация была вполне принята русской общиной, однако политики постоянно нуждались в обострении ситуации и в результате постоянно происходили какие-то демарши. О "восстановлении Латвийской Республики" можно говорить очень долго, но в результате общество было разделено на граждан и неграждан. Да, да, это такой латвийский термин - негражданин, когда человек живёт и работает в Латвии (а многие даже родились), платит налоги, а голосовать не имеет права. Постепенно политики добрались до русских школ и введение языковой пропорции в старших классах не на шутку затронуло русскую общину. Русскоязычные не против изучать латышский язык, тем более, что уже давно на нём пишутся все официальные документы и он действитльно востребован, но они против постепенной ассимиляции. Они отстаивают свой язык и своё право учиться на нём.
Я не могу смириться с тем, что некоторые латышские политики борются против любого нелатышского проявления, тем более забывая то, что они сами совсем недавно прислуживали коммунистам или были за кардоном и вообще не знают что происходило в ЛССР. Что мне может сказать американец и министр интеграции Нил Муйжниекс если я его спрошу на латгальском языке? А что сможет ответить наша импортная канадская президентша если её спросить на русском? Я мог бы спросить и господ "штабистов" по латышски, но они сейчас не у власти. Я хочу спокойствия и процветания для своей родины, а не торжества идиотизма.   

> С другой стороны, преследовать пенсионеров и устанавливать памятники нацистам тоже как-то странно, совесть же нужно иметь.

 Вопрос не такой простой как может показаться. Все эти события лично у меня вызывают чуство глубокого омерзения, но боюсь, что детали в России не известны. Чтобы точно ответить надо серьёзно готовиться и искать исторические факты, но на это нет столько времени. Поэтому могу высказать своё личное мнение по этим вопросам. 
Когда встречаются ветераны Waffen SS это кучка выживших из ума стариков. Я не понимаю, что они хотят этим показать. Это всего лишь друзья по несчастью которых призвали служить в окупационную армию и многие из которых погибли сражаясь с другой вообщем-то тоже окупационной армией и порой со своими соседями. Понятно, когда они приходят на кладбище вспомнить своих погибших друзей и родственников, но когда они приходят к Милде, то для меня они ассоциируются именно с фашизмом. 
Вот эту ссылку советую прочитать целиком. Выводов я специально здесь не делаю. Демократия, свобода, права человека   

> У нас все СМИ представляют Запад вполне объективно, и может быть даже идеализированно.

 Бывает порой идеализированно, но объективность на ОРТ это редкость. Уж поверь.   

> У них почти всегда пишут о России тенденциозно, часто откровенно хамски.

 Я склонен скорее согласится.

----------


## net surfer

> Недавно был день памяти печально известных событий. На улице Гурьянова (месте взрыва жилого дома в 1999 году) главный москвовед (кстати, и сам родившийся вовсе не в Москве) брызжа слюной повторял абсолютно те же фразы, слово в слово, словно градоначальник с болванчиком в голове из сказки Салтыкова-Щедрина. А многие люди, между прочим, до сих пор судятся за то, чтобы им выплатили хотя бы минимальную компенсацию за утраченные вещи, тогда как официальные органы цинично говорят им: "А докажите, что ваши квартиры были не пусты". Родственники погибших не могут добиться установки памятной стелы с именами погибших, некоторые приютили внуков, не получив опять-таки никакой компенсации и так далее. На место другого взрыва, на Каширском шоссе, высокопоставленная делегация, насколько мне известно, не явилась, сочтя, вероятно, что одного мероприятия по выкрикиванию нужных ей лозунгов было достаточно. Про Волгодонск я уже не говорю, там же не москвичи погибли.

 Да понятно дело что это больше показуха чем день памяти. Они и последний вон антитеррористический митинг собирали распоряжениями: http://www.livejournal.com/users/mmnd/1756626.html 
PS: Propp, ты это, почаще всё-таки подключайся, а то читать по столько за раз трудновато :)

----------


## VendingMachine

*ВЕТЕР*
Я ничего не имею против латышей и жителей др. стран пост советского пространства, но, кхе кхе, ты уж прости, ну причём тут вообще Латвия? Нет, конечно твое мнение, ровно как и мнение любого форумчанина послушать всегда познавательно.... Эх, любят, видать, в маленьких странах поананировать на политеческой почве...

----------


## BETEP

> *ВЕТЕР*
> Я ничего не имею против латышей и жителей др. стран пост советского пространства, но, кхе кхе, ты уж прости, ну причём тут вообще Латвия?

 Прочитай то что написал Propp и поймёшь. Я вроде бы даже цитаты давал перед своими словами...

----------


## VendingMachine

> Прочитай то что написал Propp и поймёшь. Я вроде бы даже цитаты давал перед своими словами...

 Да я-то прочёл. Именно поэтому и написал. Ладно, затыкаюсь, а то скажу какую-нить грубость и обижу хобитов.

----------


## Propp

Спасибо всем за комментарии. Я думал, мне побольше настучат по башке за некоторые наезды. Вообще-то, сначала это было искренне, а потом началась сплошная риторика. Я даже понял как можно было доказать абсолютно противоположные тезисы с той же долей убеждения. Только пусть мне заплатят хотя бы 500 долларов за статью. И это лишний раз подтверждает, что все эти лозунги и политические разборки не стоят и выеденного яйца. Люди выдумывают себе какие-то мыслительные конструкции, а потом стремятся подстраивать под них свое поведение и свое осознание мира. А когда что-то не подходит под эти конструкции, либо просто не замечают в упор, либо удивлённо смотрят как баран на новые ворота. Но такова уж природа вещей. Есть место устойчивым системам взглядов, есть место изменениям — эволюция или там диалектика, понимаешь. 
Что касается законов, то русские больше привыкли в суждении полагаться не на то, что "правильно или неправильно" по закону, а на то, "честно" или "не честно", "хороший человек" или "плохой человек". Если мент поступает не по закону, но "по-честному", то он "хороший", а если "не по-честному", то "плохой".  Такое отношение к жизни очень трудно переделать, да и стоит ли? Так больше внимания обращаешь на конкретных людей, а не на абстрактные статистические массы населения. Я, вообще-то, людей как вид недолюбливаю, а отдельных человеков люблю и уважаю.

----------

